

The Sad State of Biosphere 2, Sixteen Years Later - elblanco
http://www.divinecaroline.com/22355/90964-sad-state-biosphere-2--sixteen#1

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Recently submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1039870>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1040114>

Found by using searchyc: <http://searchyc.com/biosphere>

~~~
elblanco
Oh thanks! I thought the dupe finder would have caught it.

------
elblanco
Also, link to the photographer's site.

<http://www.noahsheldon.com/index.html>

Some more from one of the inhabitants.

[http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/jane_poynter_life_in_biosp...](http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/jane_poynter_life_in_biosphere_2.html)

